

Pentalobe Screw - christianbryant
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentalobe_screw

======
christianbryant
Personally, I don't get Richard Stallman's and the general DIY community's
objection to these. If I want to build something and put a non-standard screw
in it, let me do that. You go, Apple. Stick as many pentalobe's in my devices
as you want. That's what creativity and free market is all about.

